# Roof Sealant



## Shoulder (Sep 14, 2008)

I need to seal the roof on my 1989 Pace Arrow.
I don't know what to use and where to get it.
Could someone please give me the name or brand and what to get. I really need to seal this before the winter gets here!!!
 Thank-You
    Bob


----------



## ironart (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Roof Sealant

Hi Shoulder,   

You might want to take a look at  "RV Tips and Tricks" under post  "Roof Caulk/Sealant"    Good Info...?


----------



## Shoulder (Sep 14, 2008)

RE: Roof Sealant

"You might want to take a look at "RV Tips and Tricks" under post "Roof Caulk/Sealant" Good Info...?"



    I looked there Thank-you.
Everything seems to be about AL. or Rubber roofs. My roof seems to be fiberglass.
The previous owner had sealed it but its all cracked and leaking pretty bad. Both sides of the roof.
I will have to seal both sides for the full length (36') 
I don't know what to use, and I don't want to have to do it twice.

 Thanks
 Bob


----------



## ironart (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Roof Sealant

Hi Bob......Good roof sealant (self leveling Byutel) will work on your fiberglass roof.....The Eternabond tape will probably be the best but is expensive...

Just don't use silicone as it probably won't stick to what you have now......Be sure the surface has been cleaned well before you start....


----------



## Shoulder (Oct 5, 2008)

RE: Roof Sealant

"Good roof sealant (self leveling Byutel) will work on your fiberglass roof.....The Eternabond tape will probably be the best but is expensive... "


 Thank-You for the help!!!!! Do you know where I can buy this at. Besides an RV place or do I have to get it there?

 Thank-You
  Bob


----------



## vanole (Oct 5, 2008)

Re: Roof Sealant

Once again not to step on ironart toes I used these folk in the past and they were the cheapest around at the time  http://www.bestmaterials.com/default.aspx

Shoulder you are spot on concerning "RV place"  Find a roofer etc who sells the stuff frequently ad it should be cheaper.  Notice the different widths of the tape when you get out on the site.  Much more of a selection than you will find at an RV dealer or camping world.

V/R
Jeff

Easiest way to eternabond is product tab a top of page "SORRY!!!"


----------



## dggreer (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Roof Sealant

Byutel is a good sealant but 11 years ago I used polyurathane made by vulkem on my 1990 southwind and when I traded it in last sept the sealant was still plyable had no cracks and no leaks. It is similar to what they use to hold in wind sheilds but differnt in formula. My neighbor and my self used it to cauk our houses 25 years ago and never had to recauk since. If used be careful not to use under vents or AC's or any thing you might have to remove because it is as good as an adhesive as a sealer. Just draw a bead with it and put your hands in soapey water and smooth out or shape any way you want. I talked the railroad into useing it on signal box doors years ago but had to quit because the door had to be cut off because the sealer would not let go. :dead:


----------



## William David (Sep 21, 2017)

Here is the good read for RV roof seal, http://www.rvliquidroof.net/maintaining-rv-roof-coatings/


----------



## JoshB (Oct 19, 2017)

I advise a polyurethane adhesive; it is flexible, waterproof, paintable and strong. Brands of this include:


Bostik ISR 
Sikaflex
Henkel MS 
Good for fibreglass and pre-coated aluminium.


----------



## henryck (Oct 25, 2017)

I would use Dicor self leveling sealant. It is formulated for RV roofs.


----------

